# need reccomendations for a good reliable thermometer to replace factory one.



## shadowsp7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello everyone, first of all, let me apologize if I posted this in the wrong forum, I couldn't decide if I should post in meat thermometers or charcoal smokers, but chose smokers because its not a meat thermometer I'm looking for.

Anyways, I  need recommendations for a new thermometer to replace the factory one on my char griller pro. It is very unreliable, right now it reads 150 in 45 degree weather and no charcoal. Its the one without a nut that fits into a pre cut hole with a ring on the inside if the lid holding it into place. I also want two thermometers with the nut that you have to drill a hole out to install, I want these two to sit at grate level.

I'm not too worried about price, I just want something durable and reliable, I'm not interested in the digital meat probes that everyone posts about at the moment.

Pictures and links would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2013)

These are Forum approved, although I can't vouch for any personally. Any of them would suit for general smoker temp but I would choose a Therm with at least a 4" stem to monitor grate temps...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/category/smoker-thermometer


----------



## garyt (Jan 18, 2013)

Get a Tel Tru thermometer, they can be found on E bay


----------



## dward51 (Jan 18, 2013)

garyt said:


> Get a Tel Tru thermometer, they can be found on E bay


X2 on the Tel Tru and ebay.   

Here is the one I installed in my 2005 model WSM (before they came with one from Weber).  I used a 3" dial model with a 2.5" stem but they have all sorts of stem options and dial range options.  I liked this one as it covered low and slow and higher temp cooks on the WSM.  Most of theirs can be recalibrated if needed.  These are commercial grade units and on ebay I've seen them for around $20 on occasions but normal average is under $50.













100_1291a.JPG



__ dward51
__ Jan 18, 2013


















100_1165a.JPG



__ dward51
__ Jan 18, 2013


















100_1163.JPG



__ dward51
__ Jan 18, 2013


----------



## shadowsp7 (Jan 18, 2013)

I looked on ebay like garyt said and found one with a 6" stem, but how would I go about replacing the old factory one with this thermometer? their is hole 2" in diameter where the old thermometer is with a ring on the inside holding it in place....

Would it still work the same way?

or is this thermometer better to be used as a grate level thermometer?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-TEL-TRU...672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7d5a2c00

Thanks.
 

Edit: Just noticed that the one I found only goes up to 220F


----------



## shadowsp7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I found one that looks like it would work perfectly to replace the cheap old factory one, now I am looking for a tru tel that reads high enough and has a 4" stem.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 18, 2013)

culinary institute of america sells one online. works great and is adjustable in case calibration is off.


----------



## shadowsp7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, I looked at that one, its a digital meat probe, i'm looking for ones to mount onto the actual smoker.


----------



## shadowsp7 (Jan 18, 2013)

I pretty much found what I was looking for, thanks for all the recommendations, but I do have one more question.

Does the size of the stem really matter? what are the benefits of having a longer stem? Can I get away with using one with a 2.5" stem? that seems to be all I can find.

Thanks!


----------



## dward51 (Jan 19, 2013)

Stem length really depends on the design of your smoker and where the thermometer will be mounted. 

The sensor part is in the tip section.  If where you want to mount it is in the direct flow of the hot smoke from the fire, it will read considerably higher than the food cooking area.  An example would be a WSM or Green Egg.  Both have water pans or other inserts and the hot smoke flows up around the edges unless you are doing a high heat direct cook.  I have a WSM and if I put my remote probe temp about 1" in from the edge of the unit I get very different readings from 4 or 5" in when smoking.  Also my dome mounted Tel-Tru will read a little higher than the grates, but I can calculate for that as it is consistent in the difference.

If you have a Maverick or other remote read thermometer take a few sample readings and figure out where you want to put it and how far in it needs to be.

As far as mounting a Tel-Tru, you will have to drill a bigger or new hole (depending on where you decide to put it).  I recommend a step drill bit.  Not cheap, but worth the money for drilling in most smokers unless it's 1/4" or thicker steel plate.


----------



## shadowsp7 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you, that really cleared things up for me, I guess i will keep looking for one with a longer stem.


----------



## cromag (Jan 20, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> These are Forum approved, although I can't vouch for any personally. Any of them would suit for general smoker temp but I would choose a Therm with at least a 4" stem to monitor grate temps...JJ
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/category/smoker-thermometer


HAHAHAHA!! Pit master tested...... FORUM APPROVED


----------

